# In which car did you learn to drive/take your test?



## Hooked (28/5/21)

I learnt to drive in a VW Combi and VW Beetle. Took my test in the Beetle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/21)

Learnt in a Beetle but took my test in a Valiant VIP automatic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/5/21)

My first drive was with a Toyota Hilux on the farm, went well until I had to slow down and turn, ended up in the corn fields.... On the road I learned in a Blue and White Citi Golf Sport 1.6 (Dad's), took my test with a Blue and White Citi Golf 1.3 (Brother's), bought myself a Red and White Citi Golf 1.3 thereafter....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

Learned to drive in this






Took my test in this



Bike test on this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/5/21)

Learnt to drive in an Isuzu 280TD bakkie back when I was about 12 and later a Ford Sapphire. Took my test in a Mazda Midge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (28/5/21)

Learnt to drive and to work on a Datsun 1500 bakkie


And took my license in a Datsun 1400 bakkie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akil (28/5/21)

I learnt on my little Uno 1100. It let me down on my first test, so the second time around I went with a corolla (the first ones to come with the 6 speed gearbox), and two dozen samoosas

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (28/5/21)

Learned to drive in a Ford Laser 1600 Sport and took my license in a Datsun 1400 bakkie.









That was in 1989
The Laser was my brother's at the time but we had a fallout (he was such a d.i.c.k. back then) and used the old bakkie of one of my mom's friends to go for the license.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (28/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Learned to drive in a Ford Laser 1600 Sport and took my license in a Datsun 1400 bakkie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's the 1200 Datsun bakkie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/5/21)

The vaper said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the 1200 Datsun bakkie



Whatever. Doesn't matter. I just took the first image I could find. The bakkie looked like that and it was a faint yellow color. I don't really care if it's the right one or not....lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (28/5/21)

Learnt to drive :
Golf 2 Jumbo GTi with a small ass Momo steering wheel. Clutch was like driving an old bus. I was like 12 years old. 
Drove unlicensed for many years, even relocated to JHB like that. 
Test - taken once only, using the missus's little Kia Picanto.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)

learned to drive in a Ford Cortina

license in a Ford Escort

go Fords !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (29/5/21)

Learnt and took my test within the space of 5 weeks. Learnt on a honda civic and took my test with mazda 323 sedan

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/5/21)

Car test Was in a Datsun GX Coupe






50 CC bike test on a Zundapp






Bigger bike test on a Kawasaki KLE

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/21)

Bike test in India on this, that reminds me I need to get my bike license here in SA. Funny thing is, I never rode a bike in SA and never drove a car in India . 




Car test in SA on this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/5/21)

Ford laser like the one below, just in white. Learnt and took the test with it. I also bought it over from my father. Was stolen 2 days after i bought it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/5/21)

vicTor said:


> learned to drive in a Ford Cortina
> 
> license in a Ford Escort
> 
> go Fords !


Unless they spontaneously combust

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (30/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Unless they spontaneously combust



I'm with you, but a Ford in those days was solid

hope I'm not giving away my age

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ford laser like the one below, just in white. Learnt and took the test with it. I also bought it over from my father. Was stolen 2 days after i bought it
> 
> View attachment 231017



Ohhhh you must have been devastated @SmokeyJoe!


----------

